# CD Changer Install



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I did a search for "CD Changer Install E39" and didn't find what I was looking for, so I'm posting.

My 2000 540iT has the Business Tape head unit. I just got an Alpine CHM-S620 six disc changer and a Soundgate #ABMW35 CD Changer Interface (Alpine 6 Disc to BMW 3,5, and 7 Series). I feel I have connected everything correctly  (two connectors: CD changer's 8 Pin DIN into the Soundgate Interface, factory pre-wiring into the Soundgate Interface), but the changer isn't functioning. The changer doesn't seem to be getting power - I can't eject the disc cartridge.

The CD/T button on head unit wont engage the changer - the display says 'No Tape' whenever I press the CD/T button.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

-Mark


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Did you "initialize" your changer?







Check this post or this one.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Did you "initialize" your changer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey LDV330i,

Guess what, there were two wires that make up the factory pre-wiring, not just one. After connecting that second wire to the Soungate Interface, the changer worked.

I did have the ignition key in the 'number one' position, so the changer must have initialized. All is well... hehe. Thanks for the help 

-Mark


----------

